# Lighting a 29 gallon?



## ir0n_ma1den (May 13, 2007)

Anyone suggest a 65w light?


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Suggesting a light is going to depend on what you want to do. Do you want high tech/high light? Do you want low tech with a lower amount of light? Making a suggestion without knowing what you want to do might lead you down a path that you are not happy with.


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (May 13, 2007)

well, I will be using pressurized CO2, ferts every day, XP2, so I want lighting that can match that. I've seen many successful 29 gallons that only use the 65w Coralife fixtures, and those have come out very nice. I don't think I want your light fixture because it seems like your plant grow very fast, almost to fast as I don't want to do major trimming every week.


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (May 13, 2007)

I like the coralife 65w fixture but I am still looking around.

I found this on ebay: a Jebo 2x55w fixture for $85 shipped. I would need to get new bulbs though.
http://cgi.ebay.com/AQUARIUM-LIGHT-30-JEBO-POWER-COMPACT-LIGHTING-W-LEGS_W0QQitemZ280190406008QQihZ018QQcategoryZ46314QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (May 13, 2007)

i think i am going to get a 65w fixture from big Al's or somewhere.
It has come down to these two:

Current USA Satellite 30" 65 Watt Power Compact Fixture-Single Strip W/Lunar Light for $63:
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18369/si1381728/cl0/currentusasatellite3065wattpowercompactfixturesinglestripwlunarlight

or

Coralife Freshwater Aqualight Deluxe-Single 30" Strip for $60:
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18369/si1383022/cl0/coralifefreshwateraqualightdeluxesingle30strip

which one would you buy?

I would like to have the tank be an open-top tank so I want to be able to put legs on the light fixture. I know the Satellite fixture comes with legs, but can I put legs on the coralife fixture?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Same difference. I think one is straight pin while the other is square pin. I *believe* the Current USA (SunPaq) bulbs come in 6700K/10000K bulbs, which are very pleasing to the eye.


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (May 13, 2007)

heres what it says in the description of the sattilite fixture: 


> The Current USA Satellite 65 Watt Power Compact Fixture is a single strip light which contains 1 SunPaq SmartPaq bulb and 1 Lunar Light. The Lunar Light is a small LED which sits in the fixture above the bulb. The SmartPaq Lamp is a combo bulb comprised of 10,000K and *460nm Actinic*. It produces 3 times the output of standard fluorescent bulbs and has double the life (12 months). This model comes with one switch and mounting legs


I know actinic is not wanted in a freshwater aquarium, so does this mean that I will need to buy a new bulb if I go with the sattilite?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

ir0n_ma1den said:


> heres what it says in the description of the sattilite fixture:
> 
> 
> I know actinic is not wanted in a freshwater aquarium, so does this mean that I will need to buy a new bulb if I go with the sattilite?


Correct, you will need a new bulb.

And rather, it's not "unwated" (some may argue this point), but it doesn't help growth very much, if at all.


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (May 13, 2007)

I don't really want to buy a new bulb off the bat, so I think the Coralife 65w fixture is the way to go. 

Can I mount the Coralife fixture using legs?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes, get the adjustable Coralife legs.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

go for the 2x55w, it will be perfect for your tank. Great price too


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

Iron Maiden:

I have a coralife with a 29 gallon with one 65 watt-6500K and a coralife with a 55 gallon and two of the same lights with it. I found that they were just a little too light on the wpg so I just got one more light (24 watt) for the 29 gallon and added a 36 watt for the 55 gallon. We will see how it does. That brings me up to about 3 wpg on both. I was searching on this thread about anyone else who thinks if 3 wpg is good or not. What do you think? Any advice is welcomed.


----------



## speedballz (Oct 18, 2007)

i got the current usa satellite. changed the bulb that came with the fixture. believe it was the 10k/actinic and replace with the 6700/10k. wow, big difference in brightness and pleasing to the eyes. you could get the 55w diy from AH supply. hear great review about them too.


----------



## fordtrannyman (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a densely planted 29g with DIY canopy
AHSupply 1x55w 6700k and a 20w 5500k strip light in the front to reduce shading and shadows in foreground plants. When you deduct substrate and glass area, that's almost 3.0wpg, and it does great. I do have a good fert. regime and DIY CO2.


----------



## Andreality (Dec 19, 2007)

I have the Nova Extreme T5HO 24" on my 29 and it looks nice.. I'll probably trade the 24" for a 30" so the lighting illuminates the sides better. They're the same price and the same wattage either way. I'm thinking of adding another fixture with a FloraGlo 20W so that way I'll be up to 2.3wpg...


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (May 13, 2007)

Already bought the Coralife 65w fixture. I like it because it will allow me to grow anything I want, with a decent/manageable growth rate.


----------



## Pen3 (Jan 2, 2007)

i use retro 70w hqi cost about $80


----------



## 9am53 (Jan 23, 2008)

I have the same setup as fordtrannyman, and its working great for me too...I have the strip on from 8am-8pm, and add the 55 watt from 9-5...


----------

